# problème sous latex



## alander (17 Mars 2007)

Mon compilateur latex ne reconnait pas la commande :

\usepackage[applemac]{inputenc} 


chose qui naturellement pose bcp de problèmes

commen remédier à cela ?

merci


----------



## alander (17 Mars 2007)

Rectification : en fait il refuse de compiler dès qu'il y a un accent dans le texte.


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Mars 2007)

alander a dit:


> Rectification : en fait il refuse de compiler d&#232;s qu'il y a un accent dans le texte.


je ne connais pas Latex, mais je pense que inputenc est l'encodage des caract&#232;res et tu choisi "applemac" c'est &#231;a ?

Si c'est &#231;a alors ne peux tu pas utiliser du utf8 ?
comme &#231;a plus de probl&#232;me d'accents 


Si c'est pas &#231;a je ne peux pas t'aider, d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## alander (17 Mars 2007)

Ah oui c'était ça merci, je suppose que j dois choisir macos Roman ??


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Mars 2007)

alander a dit:


> Ah oui c'était ça merci, je suppose que j dois choisir macos Roman ??


Non non *utf8* me semble &#234;tre un (le?) bon choix.


----------



## FjRond (18 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Non non *utf8* me semble être un (le?) bon choix.


*inputenc* indiqueau moteur latex l'encodage d'entrée du fichier, pour qu'il puisse le convertir correctement vers l'encodage de sortie *fontenc*. Si votre éditeur est réglé sur Latin-1 ou UTF-8 et qu'*inputenc* est sur applemac (correspondant à Mac Roman, il y a une incohérence.
Pour avoir applemac, mettez votre éditeur (vim, emacs, TeXShop, iTeXMac ou autre) en macroman. Ceci étant dit, cet encodage étant peu portable, mieux vaut utiliser Latin1, Latin9 ou UTF-8.


----------

